# May CPGear Contest: New Subscribers



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2008)

Folks,

We're going back to the original contest idea this month. The CPGear $80 gift certificate will be given to a randomly selected new subscriber this month. Last month there were only 2 new subscribers, so far there are none so anyone interesting in becoming a subscriber has a very good chance of winning the gift certificate.

For $30, you get a shirt or hat, a Milnet coin and special privileges here at Milnet.ca (see the Subscription page for full details). Plus you get a chance to win an $80 gift certificte from CPGear so you could actually turn a profit!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 May 2008)

Well, Mike, I'd love to be able to subscribe right now, however... Current funding is going to the following:

$30 so I can stand on stage and receive my own diploma during graduation
$40 for 2x tickets to the prom *grumbles* (might have to make a duct tape tux to save rental fees)
$60 to book a seating to have a graduation photo taken
$10 fee to rent a grad gown
$10 fee to *wear* the friggin rented gown
$50 for a yearbook (I've never bought a yearbook before, but seeing how this is my final year, I figured I'd pick one up)

I'm going to have to start charging an extra quarter for my dances on the street corners to afford this.  :

Midget


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 May 2008)

...saying goodbye to school: Priceless.


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

There is 1 thing that seem excessive in that list :



			
				uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> $60 to book a seating to have a graduation photo taken



Digital pictures taken by friends would be more personal, and cost less, maybe just the paper  to print them.
Then you have money for the contest !

But you have forgot a line for "not planned  expenses". There is usually one, when going to something for the first time...


----------



## NL_engineer (7 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Well, Mike, I'd love to be able to subscribe right now, however... Current funding is going to the following:
> 
> $30 so I can stand on stage and receive my own diploma during graduation
> $40 for 2x tickets to the prom *grumbles* (might have to make a duct tape tux to save rental fees)
> ...



Well you forgot the tux rental, corsage for your date  :, and flowers for your date  :


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well you forgot the tux rental,



Did I?  


> (might have to make a duct tape tux to save rental fees)






			
				NL_engineer said:
			
		

> corsage for your date  :, and flowers for your date  :



So, do you think I'd survive if I got her dandylions as to save on expenses?

Midget


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well you forgot the tux rental, corsage for your date  :, and flowers for your date  :



I receive the corsage think from my date at my graduation ball. I would have find flowers excessive myself,
but nice  . You could always ask her what she think of corsage . She may thinks it's "excessive " 

He will be going into a sweat if we add to much "unplanned items" to his list !


----------



## slowmode (7 May 2008)

Well mike I was going to subscribe last week but basicly this lays it out

Car Crash debt : 400$
Going on stage to get diploma: 30
Pictures for graduation: 150
University: 4000
Cell phone bill : 50

I'm low on cash


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Car Crash debt : 400$
> Going on stage to get diploma: 30
> Pictures for graduation: 150
> University: 4000
> Cell phone bill : 50



Technically speaking, I think the university line should be what you will pay by week/month. By the way, if you have a loan to reimburse, do it weekly,
or bi-weekly, if your bank will allow it, instead of monthly. You will save on interests. That is why the bank people don't tell you you could do it  !


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Technically speaking, I think the university line should be what you will pay by week/month. By the way, if you have a loan to reimburse, do it weekly,
> or bi-weekly, if your bank will allow it, instead of monthly. You will save on interests. That is why the bank people don't tell you you could do it  !



Well get in there Yrys....

You are on here enough!  Get a chance to win!

dileas

tess


----------



## slowmode (8 May 2008)

Okay So I coughed up 30 dollars, I will subscribe asap


----------



## Mike Baker (8 May 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Okay So I coughed up 30 dollars, I will subscribe asap


You? A subscriber?!

What's the world coming to? 

For those of you thinking of Subscribing, do it. You get an awesome piece of swag, and get a wicket cool coin! ;D

Cheers
Baker


----------



## Rodahn (8 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> You? A subscriber?!
> 
> What's the world coming to?
> 
> ...



What is a wicket cool coin????


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> What is a wicket cool coin????



A Coin that will always be cool, even should you get stuck in a sticky wicket.

Now if you have the Coin, you can get out of a sticky wicket.  If you don't have the Coin, it is your Round.   ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 May 2008)

Hey Mike, does the contest count for those of us who've been away from the site for a while, and are re-subscribing?? I had one of the old army.ca coins, but it got stolen, so I'm going to need a new one....... I'll be re-subscribing on payday.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 May 2008)

Or how about a moderator, that was also, and still is a subscriber (I think I am, it is supposed to be automatic...) that has a keen eye for design, and is on here more than CSIS....

  

dileas

tess


----------



## Rodahn (9 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A Coin that will always be cool, even should you get stuck in a sticky wicket.
> 
> Now if you have the Coin, you can get out of a sticky wicket.  If you don't have the Coin, it is your Round.   ;D



Are you per chance referring to the Sticky Wicket bar here in Victoria???


----------



## Celticgirl (9 May 2008)

OK, I'm in.  ;D


----------



## Sigger (9 May 2008)

Throw in a pair of Crocs, and Im in!


----------



## Gunner98 (9 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Throw in a pair of Crocs, and Im in!



You will find more than a few croc(k)s here - crock of shite, crock of BS, crock of fun, crock of knowledge, crock of chaos and at times a crock of trouble.  You will find a few sharks, blades and some self-proclaimed superheroes.  Come on in, the water is not too deep and the price of admission is not too steep.


----------



## Sigger (9 May 2008)

As I find myself drawn more and more frequently to this site, I just may. But not the now.


----------



## Rocketryan (9 May 2008)

My budget for May

100 Dollars from Loan -> Buy Stuff for Outdoor Ed Canoe Trip
100 Dollars from paycheck -> Buy stuff for Outdoor Ed Canoe Trip
40 Dollars leftover from paycheck -> Lunch money for 2 weeks


I'm out of luck for this month

Can we have this contest again for some other month?


----------



## Mike Baker (9 May 2008)

I'm sure there will be another subscriber contest in the future.


Baker


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 May 2008)

Update: there are 3 new subscribers this month. (ToRN we'll count you if you decide to "re-up" this month too). That's a 33% chance of winning each... pretty goo odds right now I'd say!


----------



## NL_engineer (15 May 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Update: there are 3 new subscribers this month. (ToRN we'll count you if you decide to "re-up" this month too). That's a 33% chance of winning each... pretty goo odds right now I'd say!



I knew I should have wated to subscribe  :


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 May 2008)

subscription submitted


----------



## Celticgirl (16 May 2008)

I got my T-shirt today! Also, there is a sticker and a very thick milnet.ca coin with it. (What am I supposed to do with the coin again?)  ;D


----------



## Rodahn (16 May 2008)

Awwwww, carp... There went my chance at winning...... So now I'm just whinning!!!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I got my T-shirt today! Also, there is a sticker and a very thick milnet.ca coin with it. (What am I supposed to do with the coin again?)  ;D



Coin me and I'll buy you a beer!


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Coin me and I'll buy you a beer!



That's all we have to do!!??!!


----------



## Celticgirl (16 May 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Coin me and I'll buy you a beer!



Coin you? Okay, I need more clarification...show you the coin? give you the coin? slap you in the head with the coin?


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Coin you? Okay, I need more clarification...show you the coin? give you the coin? slap you in the head with the coin?


Be at a bar or what ever and pull out the coin, and who ever doesn't have one has to buy you a brew.

Not that I have done it or anything :blotto:

Baker


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 May 2008)

Yep, read the fine print.


----------



## Celticgirl (16 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Be at a bar or what ever and pull out the coin, and who ever doesn't have one has to buy you a brew.
> 
> Not that I have done it or anything :blotto:
> 
> Baker



Seen. Coin = potential free beers.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Seen. Coin = potential free beers.  ;D


Oh boy, you catch on fast 

What # you have, if you don't mind my asking?

Baker


----------



## Celticgirl (16 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Oh boy, you catch on fast
> 
> What # you have, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> Baker



You first.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> You first.



Milnet Coin= 36
Army.ca Coin= 267

Your turn 
Baker


----------



## Celticgirl (16 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Milnet Coin= 36
> Army.ca Coin= 267
> 
> Your turn
> Baker



You have 2 coins? Well, aren't we the forum pet!  ;D

Mine says Milnet.ca and number is 098.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> You have 2 coins? Well, aren't we the forum pet!  ;D
> 
> Mine says Milnet.ca and number is 098.


Yeah I got me a Army.ca one when I subscribed last year, an then I got the Milnet one when Mike came out with them (had to buy one, it was purdy ).

But yeah I am the pet on here, since I have 4 Army.ca shirts, 2 hoodies, and a toque ;D

Mom has a coin too, a Milnet _and_ and Army.ca, and Dad has an Army.ca hoodie too.

So yeah, it's an addiction.
Baker


----------



## NL_engineer (17 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah I got me a Army.ca one when I subscribed last year, an then I got the Milnet one when Mike came out with them (had to buy one, it was purdy ).
> 
> But yeah I am the pet on here, since I have 4 Army.ca shirts, 2 hoodies, and a toque ;D
> 
> ...



Looks like we know were Mr. Baker did his Christmas shopping last year  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (17 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Looks like we know were Mr. Baker did his Christmas shopping last year  ;D


 :blotto: Yep, but the only thing I bought last year for Christmas was the second hoodie for me 


Baker


----------



## Sigger (17 May 2008)

I feel left out..

What numbers are the coins at now?


----------



## Mike Baker (17 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> I feel left out..
> 
> What numbers are the coins at now?


See here for the coin #'s.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2008)

Wow, a lot of new subscribers now. 

Whats the count for them now, Mike?


Baker


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 May 2008)

Actually the last few months have seen us go down in numbers... hence the drive for new subscribers. We currently have 188.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 May 2008)

Today's the last day... so far the odds are 1 in 6 for May's subscribers, but there's still time to get in on the $80 CPGear gift certificate.


----------



## Jorkapp (31 May 2008)

Turns out I had a few bucks leftover from this pay. Make those odds 1 in 7.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 May 2008)

Alright! I'll get your gear into Monday morning's mail.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## MedTechStudent (31 May 2008)

I subscribed this month.  And I hope I win, or else you will never get the Antidote...

INSERTION--> "What Antidote"

To the poison you just drank Mr Bobbitt, muuaaahhhh.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 May 2008)

Hm, can I subscribe again? 


Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent (31 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Hm, can I subscribe again?
> 
> 
> Baker



Jack Black said it best Baker, "Step off, step off, step off!"


----------



## Rodahn (31 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Hm, can I subscribe again?
> 
> 
> Baker



Nope, you've got to spend your time picking a dandelion bouquet, and putting together a duct tape tux.... ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (31 May 2008)

Only 1 hour and 23 min before I win free swag.   ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jun 2008)

Very last member to sign up, closest to midnight, I will give a custom knife that I have made!

Onward milnet soldiers!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Rodahn (1 Jun 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Very last member to sign up, closest to midnight, I will give a custom knife that I have made!
> 
> Onward milnet soldiers!!!
> 
> ...



In which time zone?


----------



## Jorkapp (1 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Only 1 hour and 23 min before I win free swag.   ;D



No deal MTS, that swag is mine!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jun 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> In which time zone?



Good question,

Eastern Daylight / Summer Time

And there is 40 minutes to go!

dileas

tess


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> No deal MTS, that swag is mine!



Pfffft  we shall see.   


Hey 48th who's the winner of that knife so far anyways>?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2008)

Starting to sound like I should sign up!


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2008)

And the winner is....**insert drum role**


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2008)

Rodahn!

Congratulations!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2008)

Congrats, Rodahn!


----------



## Rodahn (1 Jun 2008)

Holy Carp; I hardly ever win in draws, thank you very much. IMO all the subscribers on here are winners though.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jun 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Holy Carp; I hardly ever win in draws, thank you very much. IMO all the subscribers on here are winners though.


Even me who didn't subscribe this month? ;D


Congrats!
Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Holy Carp; I hardly ever win in draws, thank you very much. IMO all the subscribers on here are winners though.



Congrats, and yes we are all winners here, except for us losers like me.   ;D

Spend wisely!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Seen. Coin = potential free beers.  ;D



Also potentially expensive if the coinee happens to have his/hers.


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Jun 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Rodahn!
> 
> Congratulations!



Congrats, Rodahn!  :cheers:


----------



## Rodahn (2 Jun 2008)

Thank you Celtic!


----------

